# RS forum needed?



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

Given that:

1. Nobody has posted there in months
2. There aren't many RSx owners in the UK anyway
3. There are a couple of *cough* other sites who have cornered the RS market

Do we need the RS forum? How about it being merged with "other marques", to create "Other models and marques" - making it home to the odd RS owner, maybe even a stray S8 owner or two ;-) ?


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I'd support that...


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> Given that:
> 
> 1. Nobody has posted there in months
> 2. There aren't many RSx owners in the UK anyway
> ...


"Stray" who you calling a stray??  ;D


----------

